# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  FURBOT, Freight Urban RoBOTic vehicle, Europe

## Airicist

FURBOT, Freight Urban RoBOTic vehicle

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FURBOT tested in the park Catarina Eufemia at Barreiro, Portugal, on Feb. 2016

Published on Apr 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FURBOT in Barreiro, Portugal, at park Catarina Eufemia moving around

Published on Apr 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FURBOT loads a cargo box

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> FURBOT loading a freight unit in manual assisted operation mode.

----------


## Airicist

FURBOT leaves the bus station of Barreiro, Portugal, for a trip in the city

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> FURBOT host at the bus station of the municipality of Barreiro, Portugal, for tests on Feb. 2016. The vehicle leaves the station for a trip in the city.

----------


## Airicist

FURBOT at the bus station of Barreiro, Portugal, Feb. 2016

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> FURBOT goes around the bus station of Barriero, Portugal, on Feb. 2016 during a period of tests in the city.

----------


## Airicist

FURBOT @ Genova Smart Week 2016

Published on May 30, 2016




> FURBOT partecipated to the event "Urban Expo Experience" @ Genova Smart Week, held in Piazza Caricamento (Genoa) on 27-28 May 2016.

----------

